# Play 5 Now Available!



## Michayl Asaph (Sep 12, 2016)

Soundsonline-Support-Software....
Downloading now!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 12, 2016)

Woah! That was sudden! Well not so sudden.. :D.


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 12, 2016)

So *not* downloading right now. More like "waiting until it's bug free right now".


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 12, 2016)

Very happy with the loading times now. I had the problem with the previous version, that it seemed to take very long to load patches. Now my HS template (around 10GB in RAM) loads in under 20s, and I'm using powerful patches too, which is like a miracle loading times for me after the previous version. Haven't tested yet, how it behaves in playback.


----------



## StudioSpotlight (Sep 12, 2016)

We'll be doing a comparison video hopefully very soon, but after an initial test, it's safe to say that the difference between 4.3.5 and Play 5 is staggering!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Sep 12, 2016)

Woah....muuuuuch faster!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 12, 2016)

Works nice. Thanks EW! Enjoying the update with a GUI I can actually READ! (cough cough, NI)


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Sep 12, 2016)

Load 2FH Leg Rep RR x4 from HB and choose the Cuiver Scoring Stage from the built-in reverb. Close the instance window and re-open it. Does the impulse change to "Bright Plate 11"?. Had this issue in previous version too, but waited for the update in case it was an issue with the previous version. Anyone else have this? Not quite sure if it changes the impulse or just the name (I think it changes it).


----------



## JohnBMears (Sep 12, 2016)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Load 2FH Leg Rep RR x4 from HB and choose the Cuiver Scoring Stage from the built-in reverb. Close the instance window and re-open it. Does the impulse change to "Bright Plate 11"?. Had this issue in previous version too, but waited for the update in case it was an issue with the previous version. Anyone else have this? Not quite sure if it changes the impulse or just the name (I think it changes it).



Haven't downloaded the update yet, but the reverb switch does happen to me on the current version of Play4. Was hoping that would be fixed.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Sep 12, 2016)

JohnBMears said:


> Haven't downloaded the update yet, but the reverb switch does happen to me on the current version of Play4. Was hoping that would be fixed.


:( I guess I should report it. (Just checked: It does it everywhere, not just on 2 FH)

[Reported it]

Btw, yes, it's quite a bit faster than 4.3.5.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 12, 2016)

This is the best version of Play I have ever tried. It is the fastest and for the first time, the same patches do not eat up far more RAM on the Mac than on the PC.


----------



## eqcollector (Sep 12, 2016)

errrm, I might be missing something, after this update, every articulation just stops right away after playing it, its not playable at all and regarding the loading times, its the same as it was. Is there something I'm missing, maybe I should disable something to make it work or something since I'm the only person having issues with it?


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 12, 2016)

Will wait for all the positive reports before jumping into PLAY 5. 

Hopefully it is their best version.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 12, 2016)

eqcollector said:


> errrm, I might be missing something, after this update, every articulation just stops right away after playing it, its not playable at all and regarding the loading times, its the same as it was. Is there something I'm missing, maybe I should disable something to make it work or something since I'm the only person having issues with it?



Are you 100 % sure that you are loading Play 5.0? Did you look in the settings for About Play?


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 12, 2016)

I am using PLAY 5 here. So far for me it is the best version of PLAY yet. Loading is very quick, no pauses, freezes, weird, spikes, ect. Now here's hoping the update the orchestral libraries with updated patches!


----------



## eqcollector (Sep 12, 2016)

yes, I'm 1000% sure that it is PLAY 5.0.0 haha
The issue with stopped articulations is only with Strings Diamond and overall, loading times aren't faster.
Wrote a ticket to support, hope it'll be solved!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Sep 12, 2016)

Really exciting! I'd be interested to hear any feedback from people using it in Vepro6, as all of my instances of Play are on slaves. The thing that would have the biggest impact for me would be reducing the amount of CPU used in Vepro6. I have 6 Slaves and the 5 that are Kontakt based run about 25%, whereas the Play computer runs at about 85%. So if for any reason this would be more efficient, it would be an huge win for me.


----------



## eqcollector (Sep 12, 2016)

okay, reinstalled it, works fine now!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok, the manual does say improved CPU performance! Thats going to change my whole world!


----------



## Fleer (Sep 12, 2016)

Damn, forcing myself to wait ...


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Sep 12, 2016)

Installed it on one of my Macs and I have to say this is by far the best version of PLAY.
Especially the lower sample footprint on Mac brings tears to my eyes ... .




System:

MACPRO / 6 Core (2013) / 3,5GHz / 64 GB RAM / OS 10.11.6
Blackmagic Multidock/ Samsung SSD's

VEP6.0.15264 (64bit) hosting all PLAY instances ( Hollywood Diamond Series & SD3 Percussion).


A)
*PLAY 4.3.5*

_loaded Setup needs_
Memory Used : 25,93 GB RAM
Cached Files : 29,56 GB RAM

*remaining Free System RAM : 8 GB RAM

Loading Time : 13 min*


B)
*PLAY 5.0.0*

_loaded Setup needs_
Memory Used : 26,08 GB RAM
Cached Files : 12,85 GB RAM

*remaining Free System RAM : 15 GB RAM*

*Loading Time : 4 min*


----------



## Zookes (Sep 12, 2016)

Sean Beeson said:


> Now here's hoping the update the orchestral libraries with updated patches!


Rumors of HOW patch update in pipeline. Very much needed, I think.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Sep 12, 2016)

No problems here thus far, audio sounds a touch better... to me anyway


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Sep 12, 2016)

Michayl Asaph said:


> No problems here thus far, audio sounds a touch better... to me anyway



Wait, there is an audio difference from version 4-5? Is anyone else hearing a difference?


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 12, 2016)

I am still getting a CPU spike when I use (Mickey Hart) loops on SD3, but I don't use those very much anyway. A loop happened to be handy when I reloaded my template with Play 5; I tried a couple other loops, and they all kinda gacked/spiked. I switched to regular drum samples, and they work fine - and load much faster. No spikes at all with regular samples, which is a relief. I can use Play again! yay!


----------



## Zookes (Sep 12, 2016)

@jonnybutter this is maybe sample buffer being too small. Try larger buffer setting in PLAY 5?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 12, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Wait, there is an audio difference from version 4-5? Is anyone else hearing a difference?




No. While Play 5 is much improved with performance, no audio quality change other than, IMHO, psychoacoustics


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 12, 2016)

Zookes said:


> @jonnybutter this is maybe sample buffer being too small. Try larger buffer setting in PLAY 5?



Thanks Zookes. Of course! Yes, I will try that. Loops never gacked before, but of course I will try that. I haven't really had time to play with it yet..

Speaking of, I am interested to play with some of those controls to see if my percussion controller will work a little better with SD3.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a Hollywood Strings VSL Metaframe that used to take 12 minutes to load off spinning drives into the previous Play, and the full Quantum Leap Pianos Bösendorfer took about 3.

With Play 5 and these libraries on an SSD - one that's running at half speed, because I have an 8-year-old Mac Pro 8-core that caps out at 300MB/S - it just took 90 seconds to load the strings and 9 to load the Bösendorfer.

Those are real times, by the way, not exaggerations.

Holy shit!


----------



## Maestro1972 (Sep 12, 2016)

I cannot believe the load time...WOW! Now those of us who don't have supercomputers can experiment with different mic positions without having to spend have the day loading them. So far, I am very impressed.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 12, 2016)

The load times are indeed impressive. My SSD is loading Hollywood Multis in under 1 second.


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for this thread... I wasn't aware that Play 5 has just been released.

Best,

Max


----------



## jranta (Sep 13, 2016)

Loading times are now roughly a third of what they used to be under the previous version. So far seems stable too, on Win 10.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah W10, Play hosted in VEP6 on SSD's, load times almost one third previous, and the CPU usage does seem a little lighter. No problem using both mains & close for a full HS template.


----------



## procreative (Sep 13, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I have a Hollywood Strings VSL Metaframe that used to take 12 minutes to load off spinning drives into the previous Play, and the full Quantum Leap Pianos Bösendorfer took about 3.
> 
> With Play 5 and these libraries on an SSD - one that's running at half speed, because I have an 8-year-old Mac Pro 8-core that caps out at 300MB/S - it just took 90 seconds to load the strings and 9 to load the Bösendorfer.
> 
> ...



You should get one of these: http://www.apricorn.com/vel-solox2.html its a pcie card that you stick the ssd on to and you get SATA3.

Or if you're greedy like me: http://www.apricorn.com/products/desktop-ssd-hdd-upgrade-kits/vel-duox2.html which lets you use 2 ssds on SATA 3 (but I stuck with non RAID formatting as read conflicting info on whether RAID 0 is better for sample streaming or just loads faster as apparently sample streaming uses lots of small files whereas RAID 0 is better accessing larger files quickly).

Honestly the difference between SATA 2 and 3 is magical almost double the throughput and for $99...


----------



## noises on (Sep 13, 2016)

It would be great to hear that *midi learn* has been extended further. For instance I have never managed to assign my breath controller successfully in Play,...compared to other platforms. Have combed the FAQ archive to no avail. Any info in this regard would gratefully received. Looking forward to those improved loading times...although even without the luxury of a ssd, I have not found loading times to be impossibly long.


----------



## Zelorkq (Sep 13, 2016)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Installed it on one of my Macs and I have to say this is by far the best version of PLAY.
> Especially the lower sample footprint on Mac brings tears to my eyes ... .
> 
> 
> ...



So weird... PLAY 5 on my system uses 5GB more RAM than PLAY 4.3.5. I still have enough headroom, but I'm a bit concerned that my system is worse with the new version


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 13, 2016)

Zelorkq said:


> So weird... PLAY 5 on my system uses 5GB more RAM than PLAY 4.3.5. I still have enough headroom, but I'm a bit concerned that my system is worse with the new version



Something is wrong, then. Here is a before and after loading Play 5.


----------



## StudioSpotlight (Sep 13, 2016)

Here it is, albeit a simple comparison test.



For anyone still unsure about making the leap, this is a fantastic upgrade especially when using VEPro.

I suspect my tea consumption every morning is going to plummet as I won't be waiting half an hour to load my full template any more!

Hope you find the video useful 

----------

Edit: In the video I mention that we couldn't edit the streaming cache settings in VEPro or Standalone - has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm so happy right now!


----------



## StudioSpotlight (Sep 13, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I'm so happy right now!


The difference between this and the old version is ridiculous!


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Sep 13, 2016)

Check for instrument updates too. HB has one and it adds MOD speed patches for shorts, new legatos and a keyswitch folder (that's what I saw from the quick look I had)...  Damn, right when I was about to report numerous issues. Now I'll have to run through every patch again and double-check. :(


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 13, 2016)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Check for instrument updates too. HB has one and it adds MOD speed patches for shorts, new legatos and a keyswitch folder (that's what I saw from the quick look I had)...  Damn, right when I was about to report numerous issues. Now I'll have to run through every patch again and double-check. :(


I can't seem to find that anywere... Is it in the installation center?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 13, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I can't seem to find that anywere... Is it in the installation center?



WhiteNoiz is wrong. The only released update is for Goliath, with the new free FX.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Sep 13, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I can't seem to find that anywere... Is it in the installation center?



Yes, it's version 1.0.9. Maybe it's older and I missed it? I just checked for updates and it found and installed it and then I saw the additions. Hadn't touched it for like 2+ months though...

Here's an example:






Maybe I'm getting early Alzheimer's.


----------



## jamieboo (Sep 13, 2016)

Curious. I just tried updating instruments in the Installation Center also, and Hollywood Brass Diamond and couple of Symphony Orchestra Platinum instruments seemed to update.
I'd updated everything just a week ago so maybe this is just a little bit of compatibility patching for PLAY 5.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 13, 2016)

holy. crap.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 13, 2016)

Procreative:


> You should get one of these: http://www.apricorn.com/vel-solox2.html its a pcie card that you stick the ssd on to and you get SATA3.



Thanks for the tip, but I'm much happier just pretending the SSDs are running faster and keeping the $100.  There's simply no problem with the half-speed performance whatsoever. If I spend another $100 it'll be for another 512GB SSD to speed up more libraries!

Besides, expensive computer cards are against my religion. I'm afraid the gods would strike me with a Thunderbolt for having a relapse. Even if I were a secular man, Einstein discovered that insanity is repeating the same thing over and over and expecting a different outcome.


----------



## zeng (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello,

Is that gorgeous loading time difference from Play 4 to 5 only valid for SSDs? Or also for HDs?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 13, 2016)

zeng said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is that gorgeous loading time difference from Play 4 to 5 only valid for SSDs? Or also for HDs?



Also improved, if less dramatically.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 13, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Besides, expensive computer cards are against my religion. I'm afraid the gods would strike me with a Thunderbolt for having a relapse. Even if I were a secular man, Einstein discovered that insanity is repeating the same thing over and over and expecting a different outcome.


Also consider performance impact from driver installation. If this vendor makes poor drivers, expect worse dpc latency.

Once used SIIG SATA3 expansion card; very bad drivers increased dpc latency significantly to prevent formerly operational large templates playing correctly.

Hardware expansion not always so intuitive like we wish.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 13, 2016)

It's totally intuitive if you don't care about meaningless specs.

There are no drivers for drives on Macs. You put the thing in and you enjoy it.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 13, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's totally intuitive if you don't care about meaningless specs.
> 
> There are no drivers for drives on Macs. You put the thing in and you enjoy it.


This seems very advantageous for Macs. Maybe I will try using one in near future.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Sep 13, 2016)

Couldn't wait any longer......broke the cardinal rule and updated in the middle of a project and........omg it's glorious. A BIG thank you to East West!


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 13, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Couldn't wait any longer......broke the cardinal rule and updated in the middle of a project and........omg it's glorious. A BIG thank you to East West!


I did the same thing and I never do that! Everything loads in a fraction of the time. No regrets!!! Yet...


----------



## rap_ferr (Sep 13, 2016)

Can anyone confirm if there's product updates for Hollywood Strings, Hollywood Brass and Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds. All Diamond?

I'm not in the subscription model. So I'd have to download from the site.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 13, 2016)

rap_ferr said:


> Can anyone confirm if there's product updates for Hollywood Strings, Hollywood Brass and Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds. All Diamond?
> 
> I'm not in the subscription model. So I'd have to download from the site.



Not recent ones.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 13, 2016)

zeng said:


> Is that gorgeous


one word wow ! loading time checks out very fast, how east west play made that happen well lets just say many will be very happy.

thought there would be a new look but who cares play looks great any wayz esp the gold color.

Ok ok ok what did it for me is that SSL channel strip cant believe it, i am steering at a SSL channel strip in play and its free 

never really doubted that it would be ok in an existing project as i always update play when a new up date is ready and done so with no problems.

Play has become very personal not so sure i will be using the SSL in play, it does have an off on switch, but orchestra, not so sure. maybe on percussion....... but all eq for me is done else where.

My verdict probably the best up date of the year beats VEPro 6 because i can see esp with the SSL and the reverb play could have made us all pay a small cost and it still would have been worth it. many will find much usage from that channel strip sculpt and craft sculpt and craft your heart out.

and this is not even the full update but it will keep our hunger pangs away for some time.

no bugs existing project plays no glitches, took a small dip in CPU not so sure about Ram, but again who cares play has been fine both with cpu and ram any way never had any issue there

Maybe play taking note of miraslav philharmonic 2 slapping there eqs and amps all over the place making some of there instruments sound pretty nice, 

I guess using the SSL you can make some pretty nice voices it puts play right up the top when truly think about it. it has given us far much more reach if you so want or need..... and that reverb Hmmmmm i think play can become pretty addictive as of now. 

Big shout to play, go take the rest of the year off you out done your self hahaha 

Still on VEpro 5, win 7 ultimate


----------



## rap_ferr (Sep 13, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Not recent ones.


Thanks!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Sep 13, 2016)

official play 5 overview:


----------



## zeng (Sep 13, 2016)

novaburst said:


> one word wow ! loading time checks out very fast, how east west play made that happen well lets just say many will be very happy.
> 
> thought there would be a new look but who cares play looks great any wayz esp the gold color.
> 
> ...


Are you using SSD?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 13, 2016)

That logo though....


----------



## Zookes (Sep 13, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> That logo though....


Is version 'S' now. PlayS.

Because unlike old version, this one plays.

Understandable.


----------



## resound (Sep 13, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> That logo though....


Brought to you by the power of MS Paint!


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 13, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> That logo though....




Says the guy with the Austin Powers look alike avatar


----------



## scottbuckley (Sep 13, 2016)

I really miss the days when my Edirol Orchestral SoftSynth was quite a good standard. Almost instantaneous loading, and so RAM/CPU friendly. I hope when I update, my load times can decrease even just a little. There's only so much coffee I can drink whilst waiting for a template to load :D


----------



## Daisser (Sep 13, 2016)

I have to say I'm very pleased with the update. I run Crucial SATAIII SSDs and the load times have gone down from approximately 10 min to 3 min on a 32GB template (50% EW). Also, my Sonar would crash when loading some projects that had Play 4.3.5 ; however, that issue has been completely fixed with this update. Totally awesome!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Syas the guy with the Austin Powers look alike avatar


Yeah baby!!


----------



## novaburst (Sep 13, 2016)

zeng said:


> Are you using SSD?


Yes I am using SSD drive


----------



## novaburst (Sep 13, 2016)

Daisser said:


> load times have gone down from approximately 10 min to 3 min on a 32GB template (50% EW).


You maybe able to load faster, try this combination, boot your server up 1st then load VEPro 

I did this by mistake but I got an instant load from play, 

I will try again later today,


----------



## Daisser (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't use VEPro, you must have meant to reply to someone else. I've heard others have it working well. I try to keep everthing on one PC myself and it runs pretty well.



novaburst said:


> You maybe able to load faster, try this combination, boot your server up 1st then load VEPro
> 
> I did this by mistake but I got an instant load from play,
> 
> I will try again later today,


----------



## Zelorkq (Sep 13, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Something is wrong, then. Here is a before and after loading Play 5.


No idea what happened on my side, I played around a bit (pun intended). I loaded my template with v5 and noticed 49GB usage of VePro in task manager. That's odd I thought, I never had more than 44GB with that template. So I replaced it with 4.3.5 and had 44GB. Hm, then I replaced 4.3.5 again with 5, and now it's down to 44GB, as it should be. Don't know why and how, maybe it's Windows' fault, the task manager memory usage is known to be off at times (tho I thought they fixed that with Win10 haha).

I'm happy with v5 and am going to monitor the memory usage. Loading times are really great now 

The only thing I'd like to see now, is that the loading bar gets integrated into PLAY and doesn't hover in front of every window right in the middle of the screen


----------



## Pietro (Sep 14, 2016)

What a strange world we live in today. People happy with PLAY and unhappy with Kontakt :D.

- Piotr


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 14, 2016)

Well it's still PLAY, but at least it's useable now.


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 14, 2016)

the new PLAY on Mac is crashing VEP6 for me. Uninstalled and went back to 4.3.3 and that seems to be working fine. Pity. Anyone else having issues with PLAY 5 and VEP6 on Mac?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 14, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> the new PLAY on Mac is crashing VEP6 for me. Uninstalled and went back to 4.3.3 and that seems to be working fine. Pity. Anyone else having issues with PLAY 5 and VEP6 on Mac?


what I needed to do was reinstall the directory path for the libraries. If that is not there I also immediately got a crash, standalone as well as in VEPRO6
But it's solved by the above mentioned.


----------



## jonathanwright (Sep 14, 2016)

Incredible performance difference with Play 5. Very pleased.


----------



## trumpoz (Sep 14, 2016)

less than 3 minutes to load a template that previously took 20+.......

Even if there are no further improvements (I probably won't use the SSL stuff) that in itself is unreal


----------



## R.Cato (Sep 14, 2016)

Although I didn't have any problems with play for years already version 5 is definitely a big step forward. It's always good to see Kontakt getting some competition since a monopoly is always bad for the business. Now we all should remain excited to see what Play Pro brings to the table, if it ever sees the daylight of release.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 14, 2016)

Just incase this happens to anyone else. After I installed I loaded up a project in Cubase 8.5.20 and wanted to test a section which had high cpu usage. I hit play (well I felt like it at this point)and all Hollywood Brass patches were cutting notes short, it was a mess. So I shutdown the project and created a new empty project. I added one instance of Play 5 and loaded one French Horn patch, ever note cut short. So I shutdown Cubase and loaded Play standalone. Loaded the same patch, perfect. I loaded 1 instance of Play in Bidule same patch, again perfect. Started Cubase up and repeated, cut notes like crazy. So I checked a few different patches in Cubase. I loaded up the most memory hungry HS legato patch, perfect. I loaded a Flute legato, massive fail. So at this point it was obvious it was any Play library on 2 of my SSD's, the other 4 SSD's were fine. So I looked at the Sample Cache settings in Play for my drives, and when Play installed it by default set 2 drives to 0. So I set them both to 3 and closed the instance off and reloaded and it was working as expected, back to normal. Obviously cache setting of 0 was an issue in Cubase with 1 patch loaded , but not in other hosts. It was so ironic, I had never had issues with Play and then on the big V5  Easy fix thankfully.


----------



## Pietro (Sep 14, 2016)

That sample cache setting, for each drive separately is something quite revolutionary. I'm surprised this thing is still not available in Kontakt. Why would preload buffer stay the same for all different drives, in times we have SSDs which can stream almost instantly?

- Piotr


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 14, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> what I needed to do was reinstall the directory path for the libraries. If that is not there I also immediately got a crash, standalone as well as in VEPRO6
> But it's solved by the above mentioned.


Thanks, will try that out. Maybe it was just the libraries paths causing the crashing


----------



## RyanWillStewart (Sep 14, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> Thanks, will try that out. Maybe it was just the libraries paths causing the crashing


Did you have any luck with this? My template crashes IMMEDIATELY after hitting play on transport bar now in Logic. What steps, more precisely, need to be taken in order to fix this? How does one reinstall the directory paths for all of the libraries etc?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 14, 2016)

RyanWillStewart said:


> Did you have any luck with this? My template crashes IMMEDIATELY after hitting play on transport bar now in Logic. What steps, more precisely, need to be taken in order to fix this? How does one reinstall the directory paths for all of the libraries etc?




You can easily reset the paths in the EW Installation Center.


----------



## RyanWillStewart (Sep 14, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> You can easily reset the paths in the EW Installation Center.


Thank you. I tried this already. I only did this for the libraries and I have installed, and I chose to locate and reinstall the library. However, I'm still getting the immediate crash.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 14, 2016)

Sounds like project corruption to me.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 14, 2016)

RyanWillStewart said:


> Did you have any luck with this? My template crashes IMMEDIATELY after hitting play on transport bar now in Logic. What steps, more precisely, need to be taken in order to fix this? How does one reinstall the directory paths for all of the libraries etc?


I had this issue with VE Pro 5. To fix it, try this:
1. Open your template in VEP.
2. Open Logic and connect but do not hit play.
3. Turn off all decoupling.
4. Save your Logic template or maybe save as a new name.
5. Close everything down
6. Start VEP but don't load the template
7. Load your Logic template and it should rebuild your template.


----------



## Vavastrasza (Sep 14, 2016)

Are people able to access the SSL/EW FX section? When I try, I get an error message saying it "is not currently inserted into this instrument".

I'm curious about whether the new impulse responses will be made available for QL Spaces. And will there even be any point in using QL Spaces separately from the built in convolution reverb?


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 14, 2016)

Vavastrasza said:


> Are people able to access the SSL/EW FX section? When I try, I get an error message saying it "is not currently inserted into this instrument".
> 
> I'm curious about whether the new impulse responses will be made available for QL Spaces. And will there even be any point in using QL Spaces separately from the built in convolution reverb?


No problems accessing it here. Maybe try reinstall PLAY 5? 

There is definitely reason to use Spaces separately from the built in verb. I use different instances of Spaces in 5 busses in Logic. This way I can't send signal from all my audio and plugins, not just my PLAY instruments. 

I doubt they will add the IRs to Spaces because they typically don't update beyond bug fixes and add to their products. Doug doesn't seem to accept the "living library" concept.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 14, 2016)

I remember back in the day before Play 5, Kontakt 5.6 and VEPro 6, Jay suggested to not load Play and Kontakt in the same instance of VEPro Server.
Taking that advice, I would load all of my Kontakt instruments in VEPro and all of my Play instruments directly into Logic X.

With all of the latest updates, is this still the case or within VEPro 6 do Play 5 and Kontakt 5.6 now play nice together without pops, clicks and crashes?
Is anyone successfully doing this? Jay, what is your take on this?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 14, 2016)

wbacer said:


> I remember back in the day before Play 5, Kontakt 5.6 and VEPro 6, Jay suggested to not load Play and Kontakt in the same instance of VEPro Server.
> Taking that advice, I would load all of my Kontakt instruments in VEPro and all of my Play instruments directly into Logic X.
> 
> With all of the latest updates, is this still the case or within VEPro 6 do Play 5 and Kontakt 5.6 now play nice together without pops, clicks and crashes?
> Is anyone successfully doing this? Jay, what is your take on this?




No longer necessary, especially if you turn off Kontakt's memory server.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 14, 2016)

Ah, good to know. Thanks Jay, I'm loving all of these updates.


----------



## procreative (Sep 14, 2016)

Vavastrasza said:


> Are people able to access the SSL/EW FX section? When I try, I get an error message saying it "is not currently inserted into this instrument".
> 
> I'm curious about whether the new impulse responses will be made available for QL Spaces. And will there even be any point in using QL Spaces separately from the built in convolution reverb?



Depends on how you use it. If like me you are greedy and use multiple mics in an instrument, Spaces is still a better solution as you cannot apply Reverb levels to each Mic channel at different levels as there are no FX sends on Mic channels. Shame as would be a much neater solution.


----------



## ghostnote (Sep 14, 2016)

I finally found the time to update and I'm impressed. Stable, fast and the FX suite is a nice addition. I hope QL Spaces will follow. Kudos EastWest!


----------



## dreamnight92 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very happy with this update! Loading times are faster and the cpu usage is less


----------



## milliontown (Sep 14, 2016)

My template load times inside VEPro seem unchanged, though if I run Play standalone I can see heavy patches load much faster. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## novaburst (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi all when you have the time can some one try this, because this is the second time i have done this.

Before you boot up your master machine please boot up your server but you must have VEPro and play 5 inside it.

I am getting a instant load time with play inside of VEPro 5 when booted in server only machine with out the master machine turned on

When i turn the master machine then load VEPro from fresh play takes a little longer its still blinding fast but have i found away to get an instant load from play 5

Can some one else give this a shot and tell the results.

So in essence turn your server on first and load VEPro with all your instruments plus play5 before you turn on your master machine, the results may be stunning.


----------



## milliontown (Sep 14, 2016)

Fixed it - uninstalled and re-installed Play.


----------



## milliontown (Sep 14, 2016)

With the SSL/FX, is there any way to add these to a master bus? For example, I have a Play instance with all my 1st Violin articulations on several midi channels and I wanted to (for the sake of argument) add some reverb to my first violins. I can't fathom how to do it without setting the reverb on every articulation channel, which surely can't be right. Am I missing something?


----------



## scottbuckley (Sep 14, 2016)

milliontown said:


> With the SSL/FX, is there any way to add these to a master bus? For example, I have a Play instance with all my 1st Violin articulations on several midi channels and I wanted to (for the sake of argument) add some reverb to my first violins. I can't fathom how to do it without setting the reverb on every articulation channel, which surely can't be right. Am I missing something?


Agreed. Not sure how to go about doing that though - seems like a rather big drawback. I'm not going to go through EVERY articulation playing with the compression if all I want is a bit on the master. Nice to know the SSL stuff is there, but the way it's set up really limits how I would normally think to use it... unless, I'm missing something?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 14, 2016)

milliontown said:


> With the SSL/FX, is there any way to add these to a master bus? For example, I have a Play instance with all my 1st Violin articulations on several midi channels and I wanted to (for the sake of argument) add some reverb to my first violins. I can't fathom how to do it without setting the reverb on every articulation channel, which surely can't be right. Am I missing something?



No, you are not. The FX apply to every patch in the Play instance, cannot be chosen per e.g. articulation. On the other hand, IMHO, it would not make much sense to have e..g the vln 1 legato have different reverb than the vln 1 tremolo when they are recorded in the same room and presumably you are using the same mic(s).


----------



## scottbuckley (Sep 14, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> No, you are not. The FX apply to every patch in the Play instance, cannot be chosen per e.g. articulation. On the other hand, IMHO, it would not make much sense to have e..g the vln 1 legato have different reverb than the vln 1 tremolo when they are recorded in the same room and presumably you are using the same mic(s).


Oh cool. This is poorly integrated with the interface then - the having the drop-down menu for the articulations in the same window is misleading. Good to know though - thanks!


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 15, 2016)

RyanWillStewart said:


> Did you have any luck with this? My template crashes IMMEDIATELY after hitting play on transport bar now in Logic. What steps, more precisely, need to be taken in order to fix this? How does one reinstall the directory paths for all of the libraries etc?


Haven't tried it out yet. Will post the steps I took if I correct it.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 15, 2016)

I also thought I should use the SSL/FX with every articulation- midi channels, so thats good news .
Anyone know if the build in reverb in Play is "as good" as Spaces? The SSL/FX has some Dark Viola reverbs, which sounds interesting.


----------



## milliontown (Sep 15, 2016)

@Ashermusic Really? Wow, what a confusing interface!


----------



## novaburst (Sep 15, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Hi all when you have the time can some one try this, because this is the second time i have done this.
> 
> Before you boot up your master machine please boot up your server but you must have VEPro and play 5 inside it.
> 
> ...


No one try this yet please


----------



## janila (Sep 15, 2016)

This is the way PLAY should have been from the beginning. All those years I've seen my setup as clunky, slow and unstable. Kontakt ran circles around PLAY but the chain is as strong as the weakest link. Now the exactly same setup feels light, fast and reliable. I still can't fix the faults in the libraries or make them suit my workflow better but now it works.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Sep 15, 2016)

milliontown said:


> With the SSL/FX, is there any way to add these to a master bus? For example, I have a Play instance with all my 1st Violin articulations on several midi channels and I wanted to (for the sake of argument) add some reverb to my first violins. I can't fathom how to do it without setting the reverb on every articulation channel, which surely can't be right. Am I missing something?



Just select the impulse and click the Master button. And a bit from the manual, p. 72:
"FX Plug-ins in the Mixer View
The SSL/EW - FX Global Suite is now included for free to all PLAY 5 users. Now you can integrate a collection of FX processors licensed from Solid State Logic (SSL), plus a Convolution Reverb from EastWest. Also new to PLAY 5 is the addition of OhmForce’s Ohmicide and EastWest’s Amp Simulator available for the PLAY Library, Goliath.

Please note!

For PLAY Libraries not originally produced with the FX section integrated, once the FX button is clicked the reverb will be switched from the default PLAY reverb to the EW Convolution Reverb included in the FX section. If the regular reverb was already activated the sound may change. The change cannot be undone once the FX button has been engaged.

To open the plug-in interface for an instrument, first change to the Mixer view, then click on the FX button in the channel strip for that instrument. To open the plug-in interface for a single mic position, click on the FX button in that mic’s channel strip. The controls for the plug-in sit on top of the channel strips in what’s called a “drawer.” Note that the bottoms of the channel strips are still visible below the FX drawer, as in the image that follows."

Now, setting sends to a convo channel... I don't think it can be done. I always viewed the built-in reverb as a taster for Spaces, tbh. And there's no Master for the rest of them.

I guess they could make it possible to also make the "Master" patch have a master fx setting and then the knobs of the rest of them independent. That is, choosing the impulse in the master patch but then being able to individually change the volume in each patch (whether you'd want to do that to begin with is debatable). But maybe that'd make it even more complicated, meh.

Also, they were able to reproduce the Culver impulse bug, so I'd assume a 5.0.1 is on the way.


----------



## milliontown (Sep 15, 2016)

Ok, so the reverb can be applied across the board as a master, but as for tweaking the EQ across all my different articulations with one SSL EQ instance, no dice. What a shame.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 15, 2016)

milliontown said:


> Ok, so the reverb can be applied across the board as a master, but as for tweaking the EQ across all my different articulations with one SSL EQ instance, no dice. What a shame.




Are you familiar with the phrase, "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth?" People now not only get Play for free, they get top quality FX.

And why the heck would one EQ one articulation from the same library differently than another, recorded in the same venue, by the same engineer, with presumably the same mic positions loaded? If you really need to, then just open another instance.


----------



## cyoder (Sep 15, 2016)

Any Reaper users on 5.0.0? I'm having a strange bug where if I load more that 14-16 instances, it'll hang indefinitely. Obviously not great as I can't load or create full orchestral templates. I've been talking to support but I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


----------



## milliontown (Sep 15, 2016)

@Ashermusic Seeing as I already had the FX from a previously paid-for bundle it's not exactly a gift as far as I'm concerned, I've just never used them before.
We're talking at cross-purposes re. applying the FX - what I want to do is apply the same eq across all the articulations exactly as you suggest. You asserted previously that the EQ is applied across the whole Play instance (which is what I want), but the way the interface works (ie. a separate FX button on each midi channel) and the manual suggest otherwise:
"To open the plug-in interface _for an instrument_, first change to the Mixer view, then click on the FX button in the channel strip for that instrument."
It's easy to check, but I'm away from my studio right now.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 15, 2016)

milliontown said:


> @Ashermusic Seeing as I already had the FX from a previously paid-for bundle it's not exactly a gift as far as I'm concerned, I've just never used them before.
> We're talking at cross-purposes re. applying the FX - what I want to do is apply the same eq across all the articulations exactly as you suggest. You asserted previously that the EQ is applied across the whole Play instance (which is what I want), but the way the interface works (ie. a separate FX button on each midi channel) and the manual suggest otherwise:
> "To open the plug-in interface _for an instrument_, first change to the Mixer view, then click on the FX button in the channel strip for that instrument."
> It's easy to check, but I'm away from my studio right now.




Ah, you are correct, my apologies.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 15, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> People now not only get Play for free, they get top quality FX.


To true +

I was on the waves plugin store to day and they have the SSL channel strip for sale at $249 00 that was the sale price the normal price is over $700:00, so there is a big hmmmmmmmm grin when I am looking at it inside of play.


----------



## dreamnight92 (Sep 15, 2016)

cyoder said:


> Any Reaper users on 5.0.0? I'm having a strange bug where if I load more that 14-16 instances, it'll hang indefinitely. Obviously not great as I can't load or create full orchestral templates. I've been talking to support but I'm wondering if I'm the only one.



I'm on reaper, windows 7 and play 5 and I experienced no problems...


----------



## cyoder (Sep 15, 2016)

dreamnight92 said:


> I'm on reaper, windows 7 and play 5 and I experienced no problems...


I was afraid of that. It's probably something specific to my system and I doubt EW will put much work into it if it's not reproducible by many people. I guess I'll have to roll back. :( I will miss those loading times...


----------



## dreamnight92 (Sep 15, 2016)

cyoder said:


> I was afraid of that. It's probably something specific to my system and I doubt EW will put much work into it if it's not reproducible by many people. I guess I'll have to roll back. :( I will miss those loading times...



Some times ago I had I "specific" problem with reaper and play, support gave me support the same and I solved...you just need to communicate all the info about your system and your set up to support and have a little of patience. If you have no time then you can re-install play 4 after having communicated the issue to support. 
By the way...first of all you should try to re-install play because maybe something got wrong during installation, and maybe use some tool as CC cleaner to clear some useless metadata from you PC that may conflict with play


----------



## novaburst (Sep 15, 2016)

janila said:


> Kontakt ran circles around PLAY


I am so not sure why so many compare play with kontakt, the two are completely different, while kontakt is a sampler plus 3rd party library user, plus it's own library use, kontakt is a monster and if you want you can do some amazing things with kontakt, 

Play is made for east west library's only, not 3rd party library's, so you will not be able to use orchestral tools or CSS in play, but you can in contact, you can script in kontakt but you can't in play.

The two are completely different and can not be compared, they work differently.

Kontakt should be compared to software like alchemy, 

Play should be compared with miroslav Philharmonic 2 and like becuase Philharmonic 2 and play are a little similar.

But kontakt is simply a monster,


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 15, 2016)

Throughout the years, I've read a lot of complaints from people who stopped using EastWest products altogether due to Play causing them issues. This new update makes me wonder how many of those people will go back to using their EastWest libs now.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 16, 2016)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Please note!
> 
> For PLAY Libraries not originally produced with the FX section integrated, once the FX button is clicked the reverb will be switched from the default PLAY reverb to the EW Convolution Reverb included in the FX section. If the regular reverb was already activated the sound may change. The change cannot be undone once the FX button has been engaged."



I can confirm this is the behavior. Once you turn on FX you cannot engage the master reverb, even if you go back to an articulation and select the "master" button. The master button does not light up and will not send all articulations to a master reverb.

Although I'm ecstatic about the speed improvements in Play 5, the fx implementation is really poorly thought out. 
There should be a master button for the SSL FX and the reverb should retain its master setting once engaged. 

You've essentially built redundancy (and confusion) into the interface. And have created a scenario that forces users to essentially pick "either or" where it isn't necessary... As someone who beta tests software the whole purpose of a UI is to eliminate redundancy. And from a practical standpoint being forced to use 'either or' when it isn't required takes away a lot of the benefit and creates some confusion about how the new features were marketed. (I for one assumed something this basic would have been thought out ahead of time...)

Please address this in the future. The speed and performance are excellent, but the new features don't really shine when they're confusing and limiting to use...


----------



## IFM (Sep 17, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Throughout the years, I've read a lot of complaints from people who stopped using EastWest products altogether due to Play causing them issues. This new update makes me wonder how many of those people will go back to using their EastWest libs now.



I hadn't stopped but I have not been writing much whilst waiting for Play 5. I just gettired of the PC's quirks and yes I know so many people use them as slaves but I really would rather run as much as I can in my Mac Pro and offload a little to my MBP as needed. There are other things too like the amount of cooling I need in the machine closet when the PC is running vs/ just running the MP.

Now I can finally run HS, HB, etc on the MP because it won't chew up all the ram.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 17, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Throughout the years, I've read a lot of complaints from people who stopped using EastWest products altogether due to Play causing them issues.



Haha this type of behavior is every where cubase, protools, waves plugins, reaper, studio one, and the list goes on and on, 

Just as an army of users give up on a music software there also will be a new fresh army of new users that cherish it.

When a music software plays a very important part in what you are creating then you are willing to bare the bugs or glitches

I am not sure but there is not many music software out there that some one will be a 100% happy with and there will always be an excuse to migrate else where. 

Does there really need to be a bug or a glitch in a software for some one to migrate.


----------



## RyanWillStewart (Sep 17, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I had this issue with VE Pro 5. To fix it, try this:
> 1. Open your template in VEP.
> 2. Open Logic and connect but do not hit play.
> 3. Turn off all decoupling.
> ...



I tried this and I'm still getting immediate crashing. This is quite frustrating. Thanks for the help, though.


----------



## lpuser (Sep 17, 2016)

PLAY 5 is such a huge improvement and I really want to thank EW so much for making this possible. I am amongst those who have rarely had an issue with Play since many years and what we got now is absolutely stunning!
The FX suite is sure a nice addition, although I don´t see myself using it much due to having a myriad of other effect plugins I am used to using. But PLAY is huge!!


----------



## RyanWillStewart (Sep 17, 2016)

In the off-chance anyone has a solution:

After upgrading to PLAY 5, and after loading my old VEPro 6 template, as soon as I would hit play on the transport bar of Logic X my VEPro application would immediately crash. So far I have ...

-Reinstalled the directories and reattached play libraries via the installation center
-rebuilt the template

Both of these have netted the same result. Immediate crashing.

My latest experiment—I loaded the same template that was crashing consistently, but removed any instance of PLAY from it and it is now working. Removing play made the template functional again. Obviously this is not acceptable and I will continue tinkering to make it work, but In the off chance that anyone has experience/solved this, would love feedback. Thank you.

Update: I added back ONE instance of play to the template which I stripped of play and it started crashing again. I then removed that instance and tested again and it did not crash. I repeated this multiple times. It appears to be play causing the issues. Also tried changing the Cache to 1, instead of zero, same result.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm having trouble bouncing in place in Logic X with PLAY 5 hosted on my slave in VEP6. Anyone else having notes dropped and sound cutting out? Playback is fine it's just when I bounce in place.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 17, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I'm having trouble bouncing in place in Logic X with PLAY 5 hosted on my slave in VEP6. Anyone else having notes dropped and sound cutting out? Playback is fine it's just when I bounce in place.



Even though my setup is completely different, I also get dropped notes in offline bounces. I've had to resort to bouncing as the DAW is playing, which of course is a fair bit slower than the offline bounce, but works.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 17, 2016)

AllanH said:


> Even though my setup is completely different, I also get dropped notes in offline bounces. I've had to resort to bouncing as the DAW is playing, which of course is a fair bit slower than the offline bounce, but works.


This is only a problem with PLAY 5 instruments for me. What about you?


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 17, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Throughout the years, I've read a lot of complaints from people who stopped using EastWest products altogether due to Play causing them issues. This new update makes me wonder how many of those people will go back to using their EastWest libs now.



It is great Play works more robustly now (amazing that EW and their reps used to just blame the issues on other people's computers - wonder why they needed to release an update with all these improvements then). However, it is still not that flexible - especially compared to something like Capsule in Kontakt. Maybe Play 6. Their samples are great - hopefully they will improve the workflow.


----------



## AllanH (Sep 17, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> This is only a problem with PLAY 5 instruments for me. What about you?



Yes - only PLAY. Kontakt, Miroslav/Sampletank, Pianoteq, Falcon/UVI etc. all work fine with offline bouncing.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 17, 2016)

Anyone have an opinion of how the EW SSL FX compares to other SSL emulations. In particular, the Waves SSL Console and the UAD plugs?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 17, 2016)

RyanWillStewart said:


> In the off-chance anyone has a solution:
> 
> After upgrading to PLAY 5, and after loading my old VEPro 6 template, as soon as I would hit play on the transport bar of Logic X my VEPro application would immediately crash. So far I have ...
> 
> ...



Not seeing that with my large templates here on either Mac or PC.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 18, 2016)

I keep getting can not verify your license for HWS Gold and it will not boat up, i have had this before on 4.35 but this time i cant do any thing HWS want boot, i am in VEPro 5 that is where the play is.

on stand alone it opens but not in VEPro 5, 

I was using play in VEPro 5 till today stopped for a few hours turned on my system no HWS

There is quite a bit of usage i have done so i am a little at a loss.

Any help will be appreciated.

I will also head over to soundonline to see if i can get help 

Sorry if this is not the way to ask for help but i am in a little bit of a panic


----------



## novaburst (Sep 18, 2016)

just my luck eastwest support canter want open just blank blue page, when it rains it poors heeeelp

Any one


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 18, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Anyone have an opinion of how the EW SSL FX compares to other SSL emulations. In particular, the Waves SSL Console and the UAD plugs?



IMO vastly superior to the Waves version... From what I understand the SSL FX in Play are 'legitimate' SSL Dunede FX... (Duende I own. To me Play and Duende basically are 1:1...) The UAD emulations are excellent too, as are Slate... If you use either you're in good company... (I use all of them, but skip Waves)

IMO the Waves SSL plugins are seriously brittle when compared to Duende, UAD or Slate... I'm sure some Waves users have a bone to pick... but in that case I would say do and A/B... Thee Waves SSL bundle are the only ones I've found that sound anemic, and not subtley...

I digressed by bringing in Slate... The big point is although it's subjective, I'm confident anyone who does a fair comparison wil also find Waves SSL to be noticeably brittle compared to the other 3...

And please, do Not take my word for it... do your own experiments if possible...

To my ears the difference is FAR from subtle, and everyone wins but Waves... And with that said, please remember it's an opinions. Please do your own tests before assuming my opinion is right or wrong...

Regards


----------



## novaburst (Sep 18, 2016)

jcrosby said:


> IMO the Waves SSL plugins are seriously brittle


Dont forget the waves SSL has two it has an E version channel strip plus it has a G version channel strip they bath come together, one version I think it is the E version that is meant for a harsher sound and the G version is a more softer clean sound. 



jcrosby said:


> I'm sure some Waves users have a bone to pick



Hmmmmm I am not gong down this road i have them and i love them, have not used the one in play 5 yet plus my play5 is down so dont know when i will get to use it any way,


----------



## novaburst (Sep 18, 2016)

has any one been to the support center on soundonline it seems to be down


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 18, 2016)

novaburst said:


> has any one been to the support center on soundonline it seems to be down


I'm still waiting for reply from them too. Maybe they take weekends off.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 18, 2016)

novaburst said:


> has any one been to the support center on soundonline it seems to be down



Seems to be up here, and working fine.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2016)

novaburst said:


> just my luck eastwest support canter want open just blank blue page, when it rains it poors heeeelp
> 
> Any one


Are you using Safari on a Mac? I read about a strange but apparently working solution in the Soundsonline forum: restart Safari three times. That's it. Hope it works.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 18, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> Seems to be up here, and working fine.


Its just all blue, the normal home page is fine but the support center none of the icons will open


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 18, 2016)

Fine here.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 18, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Are you using Safari on a Mac?



I am on PC windows 7 using play5 with VEPro 5


----------



## novaburst (Sep 18, 2016)

@Ashermusic thanks for post, i just dont get it all mestup on my end

EDIT:
Ok i believe fire fox was the issue, i have tried windows explorer and the center now opens at least now i can search for some answers,

thanks


----------



## ptsmith (Sep 18, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Throughout the years, I've read a lot of complaints from people who stopped using EastWest products altogether due to Play causing them issues. This new update makes me wonder how many of those people will go back to using their EastWest libs now.



I wonder how many sales EW has missed over the years because of customers having problems with Play. And how many new customers they didn't get because of Play's reputation. AND, if they would have needed to reduce the price of their products as much as they have to maintain sales.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 18, 2016)

Difficult returning to PLAY after so long of using better software.

No special features are missed from Hollywood for me. Will use one-shots and FX as before, and will enjoy improved loading, but the still very bad legato and shorts will see no use by me. 

Expression maps are not fun to make also. Not worth this trouble.


----------



## josefsnabb (Sep 18, 2016)

Works great, much faster, good job EW!


----------



## novaburst (Sep 18, 2016)

ptsmith said:


> I wonder how many sales EW has missed over the years


Are you doing there tax returns now, should that even bother you, I have play5 yes can get fussy at times but no one is forcing me to use it, and i am aware of users slamming it even before i got ahold of eastwest librarys,

I still made my own choice and purchased it and glad i did its doing me more good than bad, but if i come into problems, i will find work around or wait for updates, slamming eastwest IMHO serves no purpose. 

They still provide a service that i and many love.


----------



## Zookes (Sep 18, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I still made my own choice and purchased it and glad i did its doing me more good than bad, but if i come into problems, i will find work around or wait for updates, slamming eastwest IMHO serves no purpose.
> 
> They still provide a service that i and many love.


Honest criticism maybe helps focus efforts for future growth, but must be considered sincerely.

Problem of EastWest is ignoring so much criticism, and actions display almost contempt for customers after sales. Still numerous problems of Hollywood reported years past, but unattended.


I recommend Composer Cloud for this always. Very good business model, and all users will see with time this quality of libraries maybe is or is not so good for them. Low expense to customer means no dedication to defense of this product. This is most important for community honesty.


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 18, 2016)

novaburst said:


> slamming eastwest IMHO serves no purpose



Well they finally fixed a bunch of Play's issues didn't they? Looks like the complaining did have a purpose.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 18, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Well they finally fixed a bunch of Play's issues didn't they? Looks like the complaining did have a purpose.




If you assume that there would not have been work done sans all the complaints. We will never know, but I think it would have happened anyway.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 18, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Dont forget the waves SSL has two it has an E version channel strip plus it has a G version channel strip they bath come together, one version I think it is the E version that is meant for a harsher sound and the G version is a more softer clean sound.
> 
> Hmmmmm I am not gong down this road i have them and i love them, have not used the one in play 5 yet plus my play5 is down so dont know when i will get to use it any way,



Fair enough, the way I worded it sounded worse than intended. Sorry if that came across poorly...

Waves are certainly great at what they do, the API and Pultec EQs are pretty great... Their SSL bundle misses the mark for me though, that's all...

You should try an A/B between the two, the difference is pretty substantial... Not only do the filters sound smoother, Play and Duende's saturation sounds nicer to my ears... Nice on drums, bass etc...

And actually you can flip between G and E series in Play 5 (and Duende.) The box labelled "Equalisation" has an E button, so it appears to default to G series...


----------



## ptsmith (Sep 18, 2016)

ptsmith said:


> I wonder how many sales EW has missed over the years because of customers having problems with Play.





novaburst said:


> Are you doing there tax returns now, should that even bother you, I have play5 yes can get fussy at times but no one is forcing me to use it, and i am aware of users slamming it even before i got ahold of eastwest librarys,
> 
> I still made my own choice and purchased it and glad i did its doing me more good than bad, but if i come into problems, i will find work around or wait for updates, slamming eastwest IMHO serves no purpose.
> 
> They still provide a service that i and many love.



I meant prior to Play 5. Play 5 is great. And as a PC user, other than it being slow, I personally didn't have much trouble with the older versions. But anyone reading this forum knows that a lot users did have problems. And when posters would ask for opinions about it, it got more bad reviews than good.

My point is, what would EW sales have been if they'd have come out with Play 5 years ago. My guess is that they would've been a lot higher.

As an example: I had already bought a bunch of EW libraries (I bought 2 of their bundle sales) before I found this forum. Reading posts here, I did not find much positive about Play. I'm happy with what I have, but had I found this forum first, no way I would have bought any EW products.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 19, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> I'm having trouble bouncing in place in Logic X with PLAY 5 hosted on my slave in VEP6. Anyone else having notes dropped and sound cutting out? Playback is fine it's just when I bounce in place.



OK, Matt, I got curious, so I just did a test.

1. I opened 5 VE Pro 6 and created 5 instances.

2. In each one I loaded a single HS instrument with 6 articulations, (Vln 1, Vln 2, Vla Celli, Basses.)

3. I opened Logic Pro X and in a new project loaded 5 orchestral strings loops, then created 5 VE Pro tracks and dragged the loops to them.

4. Connected to each with a 2 buffer size.

5. Hit play and it was flawless.

6. The performed Bounce And Replace all tracks, which Logic Pro X of course does offline.

7. Played it back.

No dropouts. Flawless.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 19, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> If you assume that there would not have been work done sans all the complaints. We will never know, but I think it would have happened anyway.


In the fullness of time.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 20, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> OK, Matt, I got curious, so I just did a test.
> 
> 1. I opened 5 VE Pro 6 and created 5 instances.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing this Jay. I don't know what's wrong with my system then.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 20, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> Thanks for doing this Jay. I don't know what's wrong with my system then.



Well as always, you troubleshoot the way I just did it, but first repair permissions, trash prefs, and restart the computer. If the problem persist, change your audio interface to built-in audio and see if the problem persists, etc. Uninstall and then reinstall Play 5, etc.


----------



## Matt Riley (Sep 20, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Well as always, you troubleshoot the way I just did it, but first repair permissions, trash prefs, and restart the computer. If the problem persist, change your audio interface to built-in audio and see if the problem persists, etc. Uninstall and then reinstall Play 5, etc.


Trashing Logic's permissions scares me. What will I loose by doing this? I did the other things you mentioned. What about on the PC?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 20, 2016)

Matt Riley said:


> Trashing Logic's permissions scares me. What will I loose by doing this? I did the other things you mentioned. What about on the PC?



You will not lose anything much by trashing the prefs other than custom key commands. Logic will revert to loading the latest project on loading, etc.

Oh, wow, this morning when I open VE Pro 6 and load the HS stuff and then load the project that connects to it, VE Pro 6 is in fact crashing on the Mac and the crash log says that it is Play 5. Not happening with the PC though.

I just sent the crash log to EW.

EDIT: I just tried this with the AU instead of the VST formats of Play 5 and it is not crashing. Adding the UAD plug-ins, it still bounced flawlessly.


----------



## cyoder (Sep 20, 2016)

cyoder said:


> I'm having a strange bug


Figured it out...working really smoothly now. Apparently Play 5 was hanging in REAPER because I had set it to run as a dedicated process. Once I set it to run as a separate process instead, it worked like a charm.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm having strange issues with Play 5 in Cubase 8.5 / Win7. Experiencing a lot of drop outs and cut off sample playback now (HS and HB). HS Violas are the worst. Can't play two notes in a row. Short notes get cut off after the attack, it just goes mute. Holding down a note with something like the Horns Leg Slur Rep results in the sustain portion decaying rapidly, almost like fortepiano and then it's silent. When I release the key, I hear the release sample. Never had this before. Anyone experiencing something similar?


----------



## mcalis (Sep 22, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'm having strange issues with Play 5 in Cubase 8.5 / Win7. Experiencing a lot of drop outs and cut off sample playback now (HS and HB). HS Violas are the worst. Can't play two notes in a row. Short notes get cut off after the attack, it just goes mute. Holding down a note with something like the Horns Leg Slur Rep results in the sustain portion decaying rapidly, almost like fortepiano and then it's silent. When I release the key, I hear the release sample. Never had this before. Anyone experiencing something similar?


[email protected] answer on page 5 of this thread:



> Just incase this happens to anyone else. After I installed I loaded up a project in Cubase 8.5.20 and wanted to test a section which had high cpu usage. I hit play (well I felt like it at this point)and all Hollywood Brass patches were cutting notes short, it was a mess. So I shutdown the project and created a new empty project. I added one instance of Play 5 and loaded one French Horn patch, ever note cut short. So I shutdown Cubase and loaded Play standalone. Loaded the same patch, perfect. I loaded 1 instance of Play in Bidule same patch, again perfect. Started Cubase up and repeated, cut notes like crazy. So I checked a few different patches in Cubase. I loaded up the most memory hungry HS legato patch, perfect. I loaded a Flute legato, massive fail. So at this point it was obvious it was any Play library on 2 of my SSD's, the other 4 SSD's were fine. So I looked at the Sample Cache settings in Play for my drives, and when Play installed it by default set 2 drives to 0. So I set them both to 3 and closed the instance off and reloaded and it was working as expected, back to normal. Obviously cache setting of 0 was an issue in Cubase with 1 patch loaded , but not in other hosts. It was so ironic, I had never had issues with Play and then on the big V5  Easy fix thankfully.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks very much, missed that. Let's see if this helps.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 22, 2016)

Zookes said:


> I recommend Composer Cloud for this always. Very good business model,


Well if i was using composer cloud i think they will make good business with me as it takes me so long to finish what i am doing


----------



## novaburst (Sep 22, 2016)

jcrosby said:


> You should try an A/B between the two, the difference is pretty substantial.


Well there is a lot of shout about the oxford version that out ranks them all, hence play 5, now if play was a sampler this channel strip would go a long way, or if the C S was stand alone i guess that would be crazy, but also bump the price up too, once you start using it inside of play it will become very addicted you will be able to make anything sound that much better.

Very hard to keep my hands off until the very last moment or final mix


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 22, 2016)

mcalis said:


> [email protected] answer on page 5 of this thread:



It helped! Cache level 1 seems to be working out for me. Thanks again.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 23, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Well there is a lot of shout about the oxford version that out ranks them all...



Not sure if you mean the Oxford EQ? If so all of the Sonnox stuff is fantastic for sure... Inflator is my personal favorite by them, it winds up in every template, from trailers to classical... I still haven't found a soft clipper I like nearly as much and it's very clean...



novaburst said:


> ...or if the C S was stand alone i guess that would be crazy, but also bump the price up too, once you start using it inside of play it will become very addicted you will be able to make anything sound that much better.
> 
> Very hard to keep my hands off until the very last moment or final mix



Actually, this is the exact same same channel strip 
http://www2.solidstatelogic.com/studio/duende?active=0#&panel1-1

(It doesn't have the transient shaper though. That is part of the Drumstrip, and not 100 percent sure it's the same algorithm, but it does sound excellent.)

Another great alternative, (and very modestly priced) is the Metric Halo Channel Strip. It's not an SSL model so it doesn't sound identical, but it's very console-like, has a very smooth sound kind of like the Oxford, and very CPU friendly... They've also been running $25 flash sales the past two weeks. I have a feeling they will be putting a new plugin in the bundle on sale each week until the sale ends. If so you may be able to grab it for $25 so keep an eye on their site if it interests you...

http://mhsecure.com/metric_halo/products/software/channelstrip-3.html


----------



## constaneum (Sep 23, 2016)

I upgraded to Play 5. Somehow it freezes my DAW when I tried opening as Standalone or VST. Initially I thought it's my hard disk hicking up and felt "oh shit!! No! Don't die on me, my precious OS drive."

When I rolled back to version 4.3.5, everything works fine. Not sure what's the problem but it seems like Play 5 doesn't work with my current DAW setup of 2nd Gen core i5, 2.8Ghz CPU with 16GB ram , a 7200rpm Drive loaded with OS and midi sequencer as well as 4 SSD drive loaded with samples. Strange.....anyone has his problem ??


----------



## novaburst (Sep 23, 2016)

jcrosby said:


> Not sure if you mean the Oxford EQ? If so all of the Sonnox stuff is fantastic for sure... Inflator is my personal favorite by them, it winds up in every template, from trailers to classical... I still haven't found a soft clipper I like nearly as much and it's very clean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That a good site and they do the channel strip at a very fair price, when i picked mine up from waves they were doing some 4th of July crazy 50% voucher plus the SSL was at a sale price, so no brainier pick up for me.

when i have some time i will A and B them but must say the Waves SSL using it with the eq and the G master compressor is some crazy sound never heard anything like it. the G eq is a monster just putting on a chain with out moving the knobs can give you an unbelievable sound,

So many developers have emulated this channel strip just found another haha .even IK multimedia has one

so is it the oxford, England eq on the strip as the waves and the UAD version do not have this on them

I feel each version has a favorite sound or tone that its user can get out of it, also building off the presets is another great way to find a great sound.

Thanks for the link


----------



## novaburst (Sep 23, 2016)

constaneum said:


> I upgraded to Play 5. Somehow it freezes my DAW when I tried opening as Standalone or VST. Initially I thought it's my hard disk hicking up and felt "oh shit!! No! Don't die on me, my precious OS drive."
> 
> When I rolled back to version 4.3.5, everything works fine. Not sure what's the problem but it seems like Play 5 doesn't work with my current DAW setup of 2nd Gen core i5, 2.8Ghz CPU with 16GB ram , a 7200rpm Drive loaded with OS and midi sequencer as well as 4 SSD drive loaded with samples. Strange.....anyone has his problem ??


What DAW are you using,


----------



## constaneum (Sep 23, 2016)

novaburst said:


> What DAW are you using,



FL Studio.


----------



## dreamnight92 (Sep 24, 2016)

constaneum said:


> FL Studio.



32 bit no more supported on play 5


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 24, 2016)

novaburst said:


> That a good site and they do the channel strip at a very fair price, when i picked mine up from waves they were doing some 4th of July crazy 50% voucher plus the SSL was at a sale price, so no brainier pick up for me.
> 
> when i have some time i will A and B them but must say the Waves SSL using it with the eq and the G master compressor is some crazy sound never heard anything like it. the G eq is a monster just putting on a chain with out moving the knobs can give you an unbelievable sound,
> 
> ...



That's a great deal. Also I'm not saying Waves SSL is bad at all... It's quite good and it does add saturation without boosting the EQ which is nice... I just find I like a few other versions more, but whatever works for you is best..  A good EQ dones't make a good engineer... Ultimately a good engineer can make almost any EQ work...

No the Oxford EQ has 4 emulations in one plugin. They're all a little different and some are more colorful than others. Although they have an SSL like mode I wouldn't saying it's trying to emulate an SSL per se... Regardless the Sonnox stuff is very versatile and gives you a nice range of choices... Waves' equivalent would be H-EQ.
(H-EQ actually being more versatile because you can have any band be any EQ shape you want... E.G. Neve shelves and SSL bells... or any other combination you like...)

Again, it's not the tools per se.. but when comparing SSL emulations I think Waves is a little behind... To me it sounds lie they haven't updated the algorithms to be quite as accurate as some of the newer emulations are, but I could be certainly wrong about that.. That being said, you or I could get a great sound with the Waves SSL if that were the only tool we had to work with... if you want a more genuine emulation you might want to demo a few of the other options and see if you like them more, but you'll be fine with Waves if that's what you prefer..

And yes, they each have their own tone. Some are a little better suited for one thing vs another, but they all are great tools compared to the early plugins that were available 15 years ago 

Cheers!


----------



## constaneum (Sep 24, 2016)

dreamnight92 said:


> 32 bit no more supported on play 5


I'm using jbridge for the 64 plugin. Even play standalone also freezes


----------



## novaburst (Sep 24, 2016)

jcrosby said:


> A good EQ dones't make a good engineer... Ultimately a good engineer can make almost any EQ work...



True words haha


----------



## novaburst (Sep 24, 2016)

constaneum said:


> I'm using jbridge for the 64 plugin. Even play standalone also freezes



I think you will be better off with 4.35 version because Jbridge , your using a lot of 32bit plugins, this may be conflicting with play 5 as it is 64bit only. you could try with out jbridge and view the results


----------



## Vastman (Dec 7, 2016)

I just upgraded to Play 5... rarely use ew anymore due to slow loads and other Play issues but was considering what many say is a no brainer Diamond Hollywood Orchestral deal...and, liking what I heard...needed to see if Play still sucked. I knew there was a new Play engine but didn't care! I have lots of ewql stuff and always loved Pianos, sans the absurd load time...so I'd sorta said "F'it!" 

Play 5??? I am very impressed...or, in a word, "WoW!"

Now the Hollywood package makes sense!

My holidays continue to get more expensive... Ark2 on the horizon, Sonokinetic 12 days of resistance is futile for soto and Grosso ... and now the Hollywood diamond deal looks very appealing.


----------



## IFM (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep Play5 was the one I always wanted.


----------



## cmillar (Dec 7, 2016)

PLAY 5 working great in my DP8.

Fast load-ins, stable. No problems


----------



## Fleer (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep, "5" lives up to the "Play" moniker.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Been a while since I needed any help. But help I need now!!
We've relocated our backend servers to a separate server room, and now just have a MacPro running Nuendo, Cubase, Logic etc as the front end workstation.
The back servers are all running Windows 2008 Server R2, and doing fine running VEP6 and Kontakt 5 (latest versions). However, as part of the relocation, I have moved all the EW VEP6 templates on to the Windows servers, and (oh my god), the sound quality is terrible!! (scratchy and jumbled). Its the first time in months we've wanted to use the EW libraries.

The servers running VEP6 and a whole bunch of Kontakt libraries are fine (including the really big stuff such as Spitfire), but anything needing EW's Play just doesn't sound good.
I have increased the VEP6 buffers to max (4), and Nuendo's ASIO buffers up. But no change to PLay's sound quality. 
Interestingly, I have just loaded the EW Play libraries on to a MacPro, in the server room, and the sound quality is better though not perfect, no other changes!! Weird.

I was going to alter the ASIO setting in PLAY but when loaded in to VEP6, the Play settings doesn't allow me to alter anything on the audio tab. Also weird.

Has anyone else experienced this issue? Seems EW Play is ok when loaded on the workstation MacPro, or even a remote MacPro connected via ethernet), but not on a remote windows system (even with just EW Play loaded and nothing else).
Seems to me to be a problem with EW Play !!

Would really appreciate your thoughts here. Is EW Play now a waster of time with VEP6?

Many thanks,
Jon


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds fine here but I am on Windows 10.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm running VEPro 6 and the latest version of Play on my Win 7 slave, no issue.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jun 19, 2017)

Ok thanks. There is hope then 
How to you access the ASIO buffer settings in Play's audio tab when its loaded in VEP6 Pro ?


----------



## novaburst (Jun 19, 2017)

jpb007.uk said:


> Ok thanks. There is hope then
> How to you access the ASIO buffer settings in Play's audio tab when its loaded in VEP6 Pro ?



Hi @jpb007.uk you can only set asio when play is in stand alone, when inside VEpro Plays asio is locked out and you should use your DAW or VEpro for asio settings.

in saying this have tried using play in standalone or as a VST instrument inside your DAW with out VEpro and check how it sounds.

Just wondering are you using SSD in server or 7200rpm it should not matter but just wondering.

if it sounds ok in standalone you may need to redo your play template just a guess.

I Think your system can handle low buffer.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi @novaburst, and everyone that has messaged here and offline,
Lots of really helpful tips and things to try.

Whilst checking these out, we wondered if this could have been created by us moving our VEP6 servers 3 floors downstairs, and connected to the DAW machines via 50 feet of ethernet (albeit CAT7), but moving a DAW machine to within 2 feet of a VEP6 server (in the machine room), proved this wasn't the issue either.
In the end I have set up a high-end MacPro (full loaded 6,1) sat next to my DAW MacPro and connected via Thunderbolt2, with VEP6 server and only running EW libraries, and hey presto, problem solved - no more clicking or latency issues, and I've dialled back Cubase's latency buffer, down from 2048 to 512. So what is the cause? Who knows, but it makes me wonder if the issue is that EW libraries or Play just aren't set up to be in a shared VEP6 environment (ie. sharing with other libraries and Kontakt). If / when we have a spare moment and server, then we'll reconfigure a server just to run EW libraries and Play on their own VEP6 server, in the machine room, and see if that works.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jul 4, 2017)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hi @novaburst, and everyone that has messaged here and offline,
> Lots of really helpful tips and things to try.
> 
> Whilst checking these out, we wondered if this could have been created by us moving our VEP6 servers 3 floors downstairs, and connected to the DAW machines via 50 feet of ethernet (albeit CAT7), but moving a DAW machine to within 2 feet of a VEP6 server (in the machine room), proved this wasn't the issue either.
> In the end I have set up a high-end MacPro (full loaded 6,1) sat next to my DAW MacPro and connected via Thunderbolt2, with VEP6 server and only running EW libraries, and hey presto, problem solved - no more clicking or latency issues, and I've dialled back Cubase's latency buffer, down from 2048 to 512. So what is the cause? Who knows, but it makes me wonder if the issue is that EW libraries or Play just aren't set up to be in a shared VEP6 environment (ie. sharing with other libraries and Kontakt). If / when we have a spare moment and server, then we'll reconfigure a server just to run EW libraries and Play on their own VEP6 server, in the machine room, and see if that works.



Had the same problem. Solution for me was to have VEP Standalone loaded exclusively with Play running right next to VEP Server on the same machine. No issues since.


----------



## IFM (Jul 4, 2017)

Oddly I don't have that at all. VEP and Play mixed with Kontakt weather hosted on the same machine or not. The only difference is LPX instead of Cubase. I'm glad you got it resolved though I know first hand losing precious time troubleshooting technical issues sucks.


----------



## novaburst (Jul 4, 2017)

jpb007.uk said:


> and hey presto, problem solved - no more clicking o


At the end of the day this is what we all want to hear when we have issues, thumbs up to that .


IFM said:


> I'm glad you got it resolved though


+1


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 4, 2017)

IFM said:


> Oddly I don't have that at all. VEP and Play mixed with Kontakt weather hosted on the same machine or not. The only difference is LPX instead of Cubase. I'm glad you got it resolved though I know first hand losing precious time troubleshooting technical issues sucks.



Same here, I have a mixed bag of Kontakt, Play, and Omnisphere in my VEPro instances on my slave...running both Cubase and Logic.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 4, 2017)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hi @novaburst, and everyone that has messaged here and offline,
> Lots of really helpful tips and things to try.
> 
> In the end I have set up a high-end MacPro (full loaded 6,1) sat next to my DAW MacPro and connected via Thunderbolt2, with VEP6 server and only running EW libraries, and hey presto, problem solved - no more clicking or latency issues



Are you saying you're using a Thunderbolt cable...or Thunderbolt/ethernet adaptors?


----------

